# Van Gogh work 'by another artist'



## Allegra (Aug 4, 2007)

Whoops!

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Van Gogh work 'by another artist'

"*A painting long thought to be by Dutch master Vincent van Gogh has been proven to be the work of another artist, an Australian gallery has announced.* 

The painting, entitled Head of a Man, has been owned by the National Gallery of Victoria in Melbourne since 1940 and had been valued at around £10.5m. But after a series of tests, experts in Amsterdam concluded it was most likely to have been painted by a contemporary."


----------



## Talysia (Aug 4, 2007)

I heard about this.  When the styles are so similar, I can imagine that people would make a mistake.  After all that, though, I wonder whether the gallery will keep it.  That said, it'll probably have somewhat of a following in the art world, as the painting that was formerly thought to be a Van Gogh.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 5, 2007)

They are going to keep it, even though its not a Van Gogh its is by all accounts painted in the same era as Van Gogh so maybe when they figure out who painted it, it might be worth something again.
Still my hard working taxes paid for it so I want to know!!!


----------

